# Tutoriel : Configurer mail sous Mac OS X Tiger ... (Gmail)



## kinox (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous, vous avez peut-être des soucis au moment de configurer mail sous Tiger quand il s'agit d'un compte Gmail  ... Et bien voilà un petit tutoriel pour vous aider à le faire !

1. Ouvrez Mail.

2. Entrez les informations demandées à l'ouverture de mail (Aperçu : cliquez ici)

3. Entrez le serveur de récéption > *pop.gmail.com* puis ensuite, entrez les informations relatives à votre compte (Aperçu : cliquez ici)

4. Entrez le serveur d'envoi > *smtp.gmail.com* mais n'activez pas l'authentification (Aperçu : cliquez ici)

5. Ensuite, Mail affiche un résumé du compte, vérifiez si les informations sont justes, puis cliquez sur continuer, et voilà, votre compte est configuré ! 

Bonne continuation sur votre Mac :rateau:

Bye, kinox ... alias ... Alex


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2009)

bonjour
outre qu'il y a DEJA  un fil dédié tutos Gmail
et plusieurs fils indiquant les bonnes manips....

je ne suis PAS d'accord
et l'aide gmail en ligne non plus








il faut des authentifications 
(en pop et smtp)


----------



## martine13 (30 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, j'essaye d'installer mail, mais je bloque déjà sur la première phrase :
"quand il s'agit d'un compte Gmail"

Gmail ? G comme Giga ? y at'il une limite de mémoire ?

Merci pour infos, martine


----------



## twinworld (30 Avril 2009)

il faut déjà nous donner le nom de votre fournisseur de compte mail 
Gmail, c'est le service mail de Google
Hotmail, le service mail de Microsoft
Yahoo Mail, le service de Yahoo

mais vous pouvez aussi avoir une adresse chez Orange, ou votre fournisseur d'accès internet.

Autre conseil : allez jeter un oeil à la page d'aide vidéo 
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/applications.html
il y a un tutoriel vidéo pour configurer Mail et créer un compte.


----------



## karinec (4 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Juste Merci à pascalformac, il a raison, ça marche!


----------

